# no sign of period -please help



## pdk (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi All,
I am 42, and had couple of ivf cycles.
Now was planning for next cycle abroad, planned everything, but now no periods (5 days now).
Went for scan and Report says:
-Endometrium:Normal appearence with maximum thickness 17mm.
Right ovary: 21*16*31 Volume 5.28cc. Contains 19*14*17mms cyst.
Left ovary:26*19*26. Volume  6.93cc. contains 6mms simple cyst.

Can somebody help me understand this..I am very upset ..I was thinking Menaupause starts bit later (but is this sign of it)..
But google med website says this is perimenausal symptom
thanks a lot


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Pdk your clinic should be able to prescribe something to bring your period on huni. I'm sorry I don't have any answers for you. Wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## pdk (Oct 29, 2013)

patbaz: Thanks a lot for reply an wishes..Clinic is saying me to wait..My concern is if i am perimenopausal .
{ just to clarify, in longer run If menaupause starts, u can induce periods, but cannot have further ivfs i guess}


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

sometimes cause of stress I have irregular periods, then the situation normalizes. Lets hope everything will be OK.


----------



## Jenso (Jan 15, 2013)

Pdk: I had a few cysts after a clomid cycle and I didn't get my period until 21 days later,  because of the cysts so that could be the reason...


----------



## pdk (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks a lot jenso and miamia. Hoping for good


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

there are a few things you can do to try and help things along

- high levels of vitamin C (I take berocca)
- papaya juice (if you can find it)
- hot baths
- exercise
- orgasms  

failing that wear white trousers, plan a romantic evening or a massage, she is bound to show up to spite you!


----------



## pdk (Oct 29, 2013)

@chooshoos: Thanks a lot for so many options  ..I will try those and hope for the best..I escaped early today from my stressful work..I dont have time to find new peaceful job, but I need job for my bank balance may default, with so many ivf cycles.  Why life is so hard


----------



## pdk (Oct 29, 2013)

@all: Thanks a lot for the help and support
Today i tested again with Clearblue. it is giving BFP !!!. cant believe, not sure , I will confirm about this soon .


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Pdk that's amazing news x


----------



## pdk (Oct 29, 2013)

@pat thanks.
afm: Today my hcg is reading 17950 (looks ok i guess) and Prog 61.5. Hcg is ok, but prog looks like concern, started the pressaries . My LMP was 2nd Dec
Hoping and Hoping..


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Aww good luck huni. Sending you sticky vibes x


----------

